# opinions please



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

what do you think of *this* case?
money is an issue.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

hey whosdat
Looks like a nice choice but it depends on your needs. I would worry that the plastic add-ons may loosen and rattle over time. It is styled a bit feminine IMHO if that is a concern....could be a plus or minus. 
I would assume you might be getting a new PSU to go with it, and if you are, then the Antec Solution SLK1650B might be something to consider. It is a bit smaller, yet holds more stuff. It has a 120mm rear fan included for quiet cooling as well as rubber grommets for mounting HDDs. The power supply is also useable for lower-powered systems, so it may be a better buy if you are considering a new PSU,too. The build quality and Antec's usual attention to detail is excellent.
If you are using more than one HDD, I would cut out the front fan grill and fan holder and a 80mm panaflo fan @1000RPM to cool the HDDs and aid in overall system cooling. I would also tape off the side duct if you are not using a CPU cooler that benefits from the duct. That way, fresh/cool air will be forced to enter thru the front and flow over the HDDs.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i think it looks very nice and thought of getting it

but also i would worry about the plastic itself, normally its on pretty tight so no worries but during massive transport something might go loose

it looks slick though and for the price you cant say anything against it really


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

Dont particularly like plastic, more of a metal person but it looks pretty kool.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

doesnt look bad, but could b better. id look around a bit more..


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

There are several things that would stop me from buying it 
1. The lower fan in the bottom of the case blowing up (good idea but on a desktop if you happen to slip a piece of paper under it, It can get sucked up over the fan). I have one of mine setup this way but it is under a desk on a stand that is 4" high.
2. All them little plastic doors are just something to break.
3. Only room for an 80mm fan in the rear.(with some serious chopping two maybe)
I will admit it is a nice looking case and plastic for all most people don't like it is a better noise dampener than metal.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think it looks like a great blank canvas. Lets see what you can do with it.


----------

